# ok i want a switch blade. is it feasable?



## ClarkWGrizwald (Sep 4, 2008)

so i just bought a knife and now i want another one. really, i just want a switch blade. my dad brought me one back from germany when i was younger and i really liked it. the kind that go straight in and straight out. is it really that big of a deal to get one? should i just forget it?


----------



## BIGIRON (Sep 4, 2008)

Shouldn't be. Thery're readily available online, often in forums such as CPF/MP.

State laws differ. There's lots of misinformation around so don't pay attention to internet advice about what's legal and what's not. Look up the law for your state and city -- readily available online -- that's the only way to be sure.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree. I am an avid knife collector and typically "autos" purchased for collecting don't generate a problem---if they are kept at home and not used for show to friends. Showing off toys of any sort typically generates all sorts of questions and sometimes unwanted interest. Even in states that may permit purchase and carry public demonstrations of such cutlery may permit the law to confiscate them for examination. Examinations can be very lengthy sessions.

Given that, there are some states where automatics are legal and others where possession can land you into rather hot water. As I said, when and if you acquire one examine it at home and don't decide you can carry it because you bought it. As well do understand that us of the US mail system to ship such knives is prohibited and if you are caught, you'll have another problem on your hands. 

Karl


----------



## flip (Sep 4, 2008)

If you can't legally possess an auto knife in your area, check out some of the assisted opening knives. They seem to be legal in most parts of the US.


----------



## drmaxx (Sep 4, 2008)

flip said:


> If you can't legally possess an auto knife in your area, check out some of the assisted opening knives.


I got the Gerber FAST Draw. Very easy to operate with one hand - even with gloves on.


----------



## nightgaunt (Sep 4, 2008)

You are looking for an OTF (out the front). Microtech makes the Troodon, UTX70, Ultratech, and others that are double action OTFs. Benchmade also makes the Infidel. Look to spend $200+


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree with what BigIron said. Look up the answer for your area. Don't accept a one size fits all answer.


----------



## 276 (Sep 5, 2008)

I wish i could get one too but i don't want to risk it. I do i have an old stilleto i found when i was younger in my parents closet some 6-7 years ago but i keep it in a bag in my closet.


----------



## ClarkWGrizwald (Sep 8, 2008)

nightgaunt said:


> You are looking for an OTF (out the front). Microtech makes the Troodon, UTX70, Ultratech, and others that are double action OTFs. Benchmade also makes the Infidel. Look to spend $200+


 


yea. i did some looking around, and unless i want to spend the 200+ it looks like i would be spending 60+ on a novelty cheapo when that money could get me a very decent regular knife.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 8, 2008)

I owned a several autos from various brands including Benchmade and Microtech, as they are legal in AZ. I ended up selling them all. I didn't use them and my conventional folders were faster to operate anyhow. Conventional folders don't require any fine motor skill, something that I was always critical of with the autos. I can understand that you'd want to own one though and if it's legal in your state then you should pick one up. I guess for me the auto interest wore out and I got more serious about the knives I carried defensively.


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 20, 2008)

When purchasing an auto, there are two things: 

1) Know the law in your state. Your state will either ban possession or treat it as a fixed blade (meaning you may carry as an "open carry"). If your state bans it, you could still buy it, but never take it out of the house, and only show to friends who visit (and the "at home only" this could be either legal or not legal in a state that bans autos). 

2) Pick your favorite: side open vs otf, quality and aesthetics. For a high commercial OTF, dual action, expect to spend close to $300 to start (see Microtech, Piranna, Protech, Dalton, MOD), and $150 for manual retraction. For a good sideopener, expect to spend around $100 (see also Benchmade, Protech, Vallotten, Boker, Al Mar).

Inexpensive models of either can be had for much less.


----------



## 276 (Sep 20, 2008)

I would love to buy one as well but i'm afraid to buy one even if its banned, don't want to get in trouble


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 21, 2008)

In 10 to 30 minutes of research on the internet, you can determine the risks of owning a witchblade in your state.

In 2 seconds I got these two links:

http://www.amatecon.com/switchblade.html THIS provides an easy quick reference chart listing most states.

http://home.netcom.com/~brlevine/sta-law.htm#S-W THIS cite provides actual excerpts of each State's laws regarding the carrying of switchblades.

These are general and cover all states. You should research for your own state. Read from several internet sites. Some states are clear, but for some states you will find that the internet articles have different opinions. Further research will usually clear things up.

More things to know:
IF ILLEGAL TO CARRY: Is it legal to have in the house, Is it legal to transport in a closed container, like a trunk, Is it legal to own one as a collector?

IF LEGAL TO CARRY: You probably must "display" the carry (so called "open carry"), Is there a restriction on the length of the blade.

If your state law does not mention switchblades, then switchblades will generally fall into the same category as a "dirk" or "dagger" or "gravity knife." 

I have numerous switchblades, side and otf, and they are legal to open carry in Maryland, is very problematic in Virginia due to presumption of selling or bartering, and illegal to possess in Washington DC.

Switchblades are certainly cool, but most assisted openers open just as fast are are generally legal, and some folders, like my Microtech Amphibian manual and Camilus ?? open quicker than anything.


----------



## 276 (Sep 21, 2008)

Those are really helpful links. I already knew CT was illegal, i have asked several cops i know before who have told me. If i lived in a state that had any exception like in the first link i would order one but not going to risk it.


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 15, 2008)

After you are clear with the state laws, you also need to check local laws. Some states allow local govs to preempt state laws.

Switchblades generate a lot of FUD so don't just listen to LEOs or interwebz chatter (like this). Read the laws themselves. I was surprised that switchblades are allowed in the People's Republik of Kalifornia. We already banned putting our hands in our pockets here.


----------

